# 1St Hummer



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Well i finally got my camera and some time away from the toddler to take some pics. Here's my 1st and only (at the moment) hummer, bought from this very forum. Hope you like it - apologies for the poor pics but I'm no david bailey.


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to the club. I love the F300s- I have 2 F300 Geneves but not a cone yet. Looks great- I want one like that one day.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice well done.all the best woody77.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

nice. i need to add a F300 to my small but growing hummer collection


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice. Here's mine below, I've had a cone in the past too, black dialed variation.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I'd love another, but the lack of available parts puts me off a bit. Leaning towards an accutron.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Littlelegs said:


> Thanks for the comments. I'd love another, but the lack of available parts puts me off a bit. Leaning towards an accutron.


There is no shortage of F300 parts...but certain parts can be expensive because they have to come from complete movements.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Paul,

Thanks for the info, thats reassuring. My watch guy told me the watch looks great but I should've gone for an accutron as the parts are easier to source should anything need replacing. I'm having this problem finding a coil for my late father in laws megaquartz.

At the moment it runs great and I love the sweep of the second hand. How often should these be serviced out of interest.

Cheers

Jamie


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Littlelegs said:


> Paul,
> 
> Thanks for the info, thats reassuring. My watch guy told me the watch looks great but I should've gone for an accutron as the parts are easier to source should anything need replacing. I'm having this problem finding a coil for my late father in laws megaquartz.
> 
> ...


Paul will offer the expert view and correct me if I'm wrong, but I think MQ are more difficult to source than F300.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

tall_tim said:


> Littlelegs said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,
> ...


Yes, new MQ coil are very difficult to find.

The sad thing is that, unlike F300 coils, the coil on the MQ is always broken / damaged by careless battery changes; they don't fail for any other reason.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd like a hummer but i know Paul would immediately tell me to never send him another watch again! :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

minkle said:


> I'd like a hummer but i know Paul would immediately tell me to never send him another watch again! :lol:


Hummer *GOOD*

Oranged-face X8 *BAD * :lol:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Hummer great. Love it and fancy another. Keeping my eye open for a MQ coil to sort that out. Think your right re how it got broken Paul. In law took it to a mainstream jeweller who wasn't too careful I don't think.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

As for service intervals, I don't know very much about the f300 movement but Bulova said to not service the Accutron tuning fork movements until it was necessary, meaning it would no longer run or run properly. This is unlike other full mechanical movements which require frequent service intervals. Many Accutrons ran for 20-30 or more years before their first service. Mine I purchased in '73 & '74 were serviced for the first time last year although, they should have been serviced a few years before that.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Following this thread with interest. I just thought I'd share with you a recent new arrival. My first and only hummer so far too...... and I finally understand why they're referred to as hummers.... this one really sings!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That looks in fantastic condition space slug. Nice find.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

spaceslug said:


> Following this thread with interest. I just thought I'd share with you a recent new arrival. My first and only hummer so far too...... and I finally understand why they're referred to as hummers.... this one really sings!


You picked a real beauty for your first Accutron! Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

spaceslug said:


> Following this thread with interest. I just thought I'd share with you a recent new arrival. My first and only hummer so far too...... and I finally understand why they're referred to as hummers.... this one really sings!


That's one of the nicest Accutrons I've ever seen- do you know what this specific model/no is- I'm tempted to get one like this myself?


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

richardod said:


> spaceslug said:
> 
> 
> > Following this thread with interest. I just thought I'd share with you a recent new arrival. My first and only hummer so far too...... and I finally understand why they're referred to as hummers.... this one really sings!
> ...


Most Accutrons didn't have model names as did previous Bulova watches. This appears to be an Accutron with the 218 caliber tuning fork movement. Can't tell for certain unless a pic of the movement is shown. The 218 movement was usually cased with the crown at the 4 o'clock position but some had the movement rotated counter-clockwise to position the crown at the usual 3 o'clock location.


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

Oliverb said:


> richardod said:
> 
> 
> > spaceslug said:
> ...


Thanks. I wasn't too sure about the numbers


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Foirgive me gents, I completely missed the follow up comments on this post.

Here's a pic of the movement:










And here's one of the internal case back (there's nothing of use on the outside).










Looks like you were right OliverB, says 218 on the case back.

Hope that helps - thanks for the positive comments on this watch; it's the best Accutron I've seen.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's a 2182F calibre....part of the 218 Series.

The second "2" indicates it's a day and date movement while the "F" defines the type of hacking mechanism. Bulova kept changing the design of the hacking system on the 218 series: so you could have 2182, 2182F or 2182G. The "F" type disconnects the battery when the crown is pulled out.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Silver Hawk, useful info. Now a real dumb bunny question, but with November being a 30-day month, how do you re-synch the Day/Date dials when you need to?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

spaceslug said:


> Thanks Silver Hawk, useful info. Now a real dumb bunny question, but with November being a 30-day month, how do you re-synch the Day/Date dials when you need to?


With the crown in the normal "in" position, just rotate it one "click" to advance the date only.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Great, thanks, will give it a go on 1 Dec!


----------

